# Teal dress = eyeshadow recs?



## jeanna (May 25, 2005)

I have an appointment to do someone's makeup on Saturday, and she is wearing a teal dress. She was a referral and I've only seen a picture of her but she's asian, looks to be about NC35-NC40. 

I want to incorporate teal into her makeup, but nothing too over the top. I know gold & teal look great together, but does anyone have any other recommendations? Or suggestions as to where to place the teal and gold would be great too... ie. gold inner, teal outer? gold lid, teal on lower lashline? I have a good idea as to what I want to do, but I thought I'd open it up to you guys too! 

Thanks!

(links to pics would be fantabolous!)


----------



## leppy (May 25, 2005)

I would do smokey bronze/gold eyes, line on top with a chocolate brown but underneath with a sparkly teal. 

No pic sorry!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 25, 2005)

You could always do a vanilla-gold on the eyelid, a light light teal in the crease just enough to show up and make it pop, then add a brighter teal on her lower lashline..

mich.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 25, 2005)

Yep or if you want to pink her up or her skintone is warm,... Paradisco would go nice with a teal shadow,... My combo would probably be Paradisco, Goldmine, and Pro Teal.


----------



## Kristen (May 26, 2005)

How about a golden beige on the lid with a chocolate brown in the crease with teal eyeliner on the bottom, or teal tipped lashes?


----------



## jeanna (May 26, 2005)

Oooooh, all of these sound so great! I'll have to try them all on myself and decide which one looks best... it'll be a tough choice. Thanks!


----------

